# Reel repairs



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a couple reels im wanting to cleaned and gone over. I live in the Louisville/canton area. Does anyone know of a repair shop near me?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

leeabu is his OGF screen name. Best around IMO.
About 30 mins. from you.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

What do you have?


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

revo toro s and a diawa lexa wn


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

PM sent. Check your conversations.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Look at how to do it on your computer. It's really no big deal unless you have to buy some parts.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Look at how to do it on your computer. It's really no big deal unless you have to buy some parts.



Easier said than done, believe me! I've owned a couple hundred reels over the years and seems like every time I attempt to do something on my own I F it up. I leave it to the reel pro's, especially if they require a full tear down clean, lube and replace.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

K gonefishin said:


> Easier said than done, believe me! I've owned a couple hundred reels over the years and seems like every time I attempt to do something on my own I F it up. I leave it to the reel pro's, especially if they require a full tear down clean, lube and replace.


I agree.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Leeabu just repaired a couple of my reels, very happy with the work, price and turn around


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yea seems like alot people recommend him and his work. I've talked to him just gotta get a chance to drop my reels his way.


----------

